# Is This Normal????



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a friend that starts narorating whats going on in the battle and making up a story of how the battle is going for each unit. Is this normal?

Post what your friend or anybody else you have played with(including you self if you wish) does during the battle (THAT ISNT NORMAL) in addition to ansering the question.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

How old is he? how pissed was he? how bored was he? to what extent does he think his models are alive? 

- ask yourself this, and im sure you`ll find an answer. ( and if hes fairly young then replace the booze with a sugar overdose)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

he is enjoying his game how he wants to, making it interesting and narrative, like a movie in his head, so yes its normal, if you think playing 40k for fun is normal.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This sounds awesome, i'd come and watch him narrate games. Please tell me he does voices.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

I had a friend who did this once with a game I and another friend played. It is rather normal for some people. The fact that he gradually became more and more of a jerk kinda ruin the example.


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

I think its funny, lame and awesome all at the same time... well, depending on whether it is tongue in cheek or done in all seriousness.


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes, he did voices! 

He also did it in tournaments!!!


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

:biggrin: I HAVE to get my mates to do that... just so i can laugh at 'em then destroy the unit they were talking about


----------



## lord_scar (Nov 18, 2009)

I've never witnessed such a person to do that yet, but I'm sure it would be rather interesting. What ever makes the event more enjoyable is great. I wouldn't say it's any less normal than someone who just 'out of the blue' makes noises and voices. I'm sure he just loves a good story.


----------



## SanzoPriest74 (Sep 30, 2009)

I think it can make the game more interesting or at least more entertaining depending on how well he can narrate. Me and one of my friends who pretty much have a love hate relationship duue to me playing SM and him playing orks do it just to get under each others skin.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

If unit's don't behave how they should, I jokingly try to find a fluffy explanation sometimes...


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

I once scolded a unit of SM Devastators for missing a Tau Hammerhead for the 5th time by threatening them with penance and extra fire practice... But then again I am even longer in the tooth with Role playing games like D and D.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

my cousins do weapon actions and act out how diffrent members of units died


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

While I don't actually do that, I want to. I do however, comment on what might have happened due to excessively good or bad rools.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

I played a guy, who whilst setting up was telling me the names of each of his ogres, and if he couldn't remember them then he checked their base as they were all individually named. I thought this was kind of odd, especially when I started killing them and he was like "come on "George" don't fail me. nooooo". It was very surreal


----------



## iiirjw (Dec 19, 2009)

All those people sound a little creepy lol especially the guy that names his ogres. I think if its a kid you can kinda go there but to hear a middle aged man go.. pew pew pew for 60 mins or so would drive me a little crazy.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

LOL at the Ogre story... 

Imagine naming ALL of your Tyranids XD


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

bobss said:


> LOL at the Ogre story...
> 
> Imagine naming ALL of your Tyranids XD


Why not? I know a guy who named all his imperial guard. Of course, he named them all "Bob", but it's the thought that counts...


----------



## theyoutuber (Apr 17, 2010)

HAHAHA I did this with a friend once were were siting around not even playing a game when i tipped on of his guys off his window ledge and told him that my guy with the las cannon shot him soon enough we were flicking each others guys over and telling amazing stories like how my commander (Alfus the 2nd apparently) shoved a live krak grenade down his Carnifex's mouth! lol we spent like an hour doing this until he knocked one of my guys off a table and his arm broke. lol I was so mad at him.


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

Personally, I go into battle after having named each of my models as well as their full family lineage, it really adds a whole new level to the game (Implied Sarcasm)


----------



## Madshaw (Oct 8, 2009)

I nearly always think up a story to every battle i play. in detail, thinking about how each of the different units to die or act heroicly would be rewarded or honoured. After one battle with my warriors of chaos i had a brilliant mental image of my general screaming his head off at a unit of chaos warriors that had failed a break test, before finally having them double decimated and flaying the unfortunate 20%, tearing the flag off their banner and puting the skin of their brothers on the pole instead. as a reminder of what will happen if they ever show such cowardace again. 

other than little asides like that i never fail to make engine sounds when moving vehicles in 40k, squelching noises while moving spawns. and when i played vampire counts i would call out "BRAAAAIIIIIIINSSSS!!!!!!" while charging with zombies. 

I'm not that much of a freak am I?


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Madshaw said:


> I nearly always think up a story to every battle i play. in detail, thinking about how each of the different units to die or act heroicly would be rewarded or honoured. After one battle with my warriors of chaos i had a brilliant mental image of my general screaming his head off at a unit of chaos warriors that had failed a break test, before finally having them double decimated and flaying the unfortunate 20%, tearing the flag off their banner and puting the skin of their brothers on the pole instead. as a reminder of what will happen if they ever show such cowardace again.
> 
> other than little asides like that i never fail to make engine sounds when moving vehicles in 40k, squelching noises while moving spawns. and when i played vampire counts i would call out "BRAAAAIIIIIIINSSSS!!!!!!" while charging with zombies.
> 
> I'm not that much of a freak am I?


Making noises for vehicles, mmmmmmmmm, no your not a freak(sarcasm).

Doesn't matter if it makes the game more fun for you it's ok, if it isn't annoying of course


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Comeon, making noices is the most natural thing you can do playing with plastic spacemen. If you're not above playing with that you shouldn't be above going full circle. Hell, I say "VROOOMM!" every time I move flat out with my raiders and ravagers. And sometimes I yell some really random shit whenever I find it appropiate. Often DoW quotes. One of our Ork players even say "They call me stompy." whenever he moves his Kans around.


----------



## hiphoppertje (Jun 28, 2010)

let him write it down 
maybe a good story xD


----------



## fishywinkles (Nov 8, 2009)

bobss said:


> LOL at the Ogre story...
> 
> Imagine naming ALL of your Tyranids XD


One guy at my LGS has named almost every one of his green tide orks, all the names are written on the bases as well.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

i only give names to models that end doin something really weird or insane in the gaem i ounce had a hormagaunt slice who somehow survived and onslaught of orks in cc.

People who make noises and play with there models (unless they are little kids) really need help but the again who am i to say what is mature or imature i do play with little plastic army men.


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

lol, it depends on how serious your being at the time and the company your with .
I know in the past i would pull a wise crack towards a particular engagement and over exagerate a loss of an important asset. Its all in the name of havin a laugh... afterall if you take it all to seriously then thats where sore losers come from.


----------



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

i do it all the time (but insted of dyeing my guys just get greviously wounded but are later nursed back your health)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

It is perfectly normal. I do it all the time. It`s good for the denser opponents out there who are unable to use their imagination to explain certain situations.

Like how a unit of termagants can defeat a bloodthirster.

Basically, he killed one, then choked when he tried to eat it. At least that`s what I saw.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Nah mate, everon knows how bloodthirsters die when charged by termagaunts - they tread on one and slip. If he kills more than one he may have fallen on a few.


----------



## Scotty01 (Jul 3, 2010)

Me and 4 friends (Each of us collect 2 armies) get together each week to play at least 2-3 games.

Basically, before every game, we say what the background story is for that race and why they are there at that specific time. It gets interesting when using Objective Based teams such as Space Marines and Imperial Guard against Horde armies like Ork and Tyranids.

Let him do what he wants.

If he wants to narrate. Let him narrate. Its him being creative. Don't knock it.


----------



## Squeeking up on people (Jul 24, 2010)

Depending on how good he was (hell if he sounds like Morgan Freeman he can narrate my battles lol)


----------

